
Show HN: Bold – Create internal apps from your Google Sheets or Airtable - davyson
https://thinkbold.io
======
lkinga7
Looks good! where did you store the data generated in your platform? In the
Google Sheets ?

~~~
skellystudios
Hey, one of the creators here. All the changes you make to your records sync
immediately to your sheets, but we store the comments etc. on our side.

------
ffumarola
Any chance I can test without the onboarding call?

